# Quoting a quote



## maxiogee

If I read a post such as this…


ABCDEFGHI 
Junior Member
===============================================


			
				1234567 said:
			
		

> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat.



Alphab etal phabetal. Phabet alp hab etalphabe talp, habetal phab et a lphab etalp habetal phab et alphabet alphabet alphabet alphabet!
===============================================

and I hit the "quote" button, I only get the newly-posted words in the reply.

===============================================


			
				ABCDEFGHI  said:
			
		

> Alphab etal phabetal. Phabet alp hab etalphabe talp, habetal phab et a lphab etalp habetal phab et alphabet alphabet alphabet alphabet!


===============================================

Is there a way to get the full text of the post which I am quoting?
===============================================


			
				ABCDEFGHI said:
			
		

> 1234567 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alphab etal phabetal. Phabet alp hab etalphabe talp, habetal phab et a lphab etalp habetal phab et alphabet alphabet alphabet alphabet!
Click to expand...

===============================================

I have the message editor interface set to enhanced interface - full wysiwig editing.
I'm using Safari 2.0.4 on a Mac running OS 10.4.7


----------



## Jana337

As far as I know, this does not depend on browser/OS at all. If you want to quote like that, you have to use copy/paste. Not all people can quote judiciously (i.e. only what they really need), so I think this is a practical feature that prevents threads from becoming unwieldy.

Jana


----------



## maxiogee

Jana337 said:
			
		

> As far as I know, this does not depend on browser/OS at all. *If you want to quote like that,* you have to use copy/paste. Not all people can quote judiciously (i.e. only what they really need), so I think this is a practical feature that prevents threads from becoming unwieldy.
> 
> Jana


 Rats!

Copy and paste doesn't work properly as the formatting of the first quote gets lost when you do that, unless you recode it, and that's a drag!


----------



## maxiogee

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Jana337
> As far as I know, this does not depend on browser/OS at all. If you want to quote like that, you have to use copy/paste. Not all people can quote judiciously (i.e. only what they really need), so I think this is a practical feature that prevents threads from becoming unwieldy.
> 
> Jana
> 
> Rats!
> 
> Copy and paste doesn't work properly as the formatting of the first quote gets lost when you do that, unless you recode it, and that's a drag!



See what I mean?


----------



## la reine victoria

> If I read a post such as this…
> 
> 
> ABCDEFGHI
> Junior Member
> ===============================================
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1234567*
> _Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat._
> 
> 
> 
> Alphab etal phabetal. Phabet alp hab etalphabe talp, habetal phab et a lphab etalp habetal phab et alphabet alphabet alphabet alphabet!
> ===============================================
> 
> and I hit the "quote" button, I only get the newly-posted words in the reply.
> 
> ===============================================
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABCDEFGHI *
> _Alphab etal phabetal. Phabet alp hab etalphabe talp, habetal phab et a lphab etalp habetal phab et alphabet alphabet alphabet alphabet!_
> 
> ===============================================
> 
> Is there a way to get the full text of the post which I am quoting?
> ===============================================
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABCDEFGHI*
> _Quote:_
> _Originally Posted by *1234567*_
> _Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat.
> 
> 
> 
> Alphab etal phabetal. Phabet alp hab etalphabe talp, habetal phab et a lphab etalp habetal phab et alphabet alphabet alphabet alphabet!_
> 
> ===============================================
> 
> I have the message editor interface set to enhanced interface - full wysiwig editing.
> I'm using Safari 2.0.4 on a Mac running OS 10.4.7


 

__________________
_Tony_

Please try hard not to read what I haven't written,
as I cannot accept responsibility for your perceptions. 





I managed to get your entire post quoted by highlighting it then copying and pasting (as Jana suggested). I don't think there is any other way. Not that I know of, that is.




LRV


----------



## Jana337

If I may leak information, the next version of vB (which should be available in several weeks) should enable quoting from more posts. This should pretty much do away with your problem. For now, I suggest that you hit the Quote button in the post that has more formatting inside, and somehow embed the easier one using copy and paste.

However, I do not seem to have the same problem. Well, I sometimes lose strike-throughs but not other formatting. Let me test it. 

Jana


----------



## Jana337

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Jana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _As far as I know, this does not depend on browser/OS at all. *If you want to quote like that,* you have to use copy/paste. Not all people can quote judiciously (i.e. only what they really need), so I think this is a practical feature that prevents threads from becoming unwieldy.
> 
> Jana_
> 
> 
> 
> Rats!
> 
> Copy and paste doesn't work properly as the formatting of the first quote gets lost when you do that, unless you recode it, and that's a drag!
Click to expand...

I hit the Quote button in post 3 and manually pasted the quote from the same post. 

Jana


----------



## Jana337

As I said, all formatting preserved save strike-throughs. They were originally not available - we had Mike add them later. 

Jana


----------



## lsp

Jana337 said:
			
		

> As I said, all formatting preserved save strike-throughs. They were originally not available - we had Mike add them later.
> 
> Jana


Preserving the formatting in copied/pasted quotes _is_ a browser based function. Safari/MAC won't do it, for example.


----------



## DearPrudence

Hello

I think it has already been asked but as the search function is not working for me ...
Is it possible to include a quote that is already in a quote?
In PMs it works, but not in a thread.
So sometimes (quite a lot actually) I quote someone, who comments on a message they have quoted but the first quote disappear so that I have to find where it was ...

Ex:
* forer@ 1*
What should I I say:
I live in France since 2 years.
I live in France ago 2 years.
I live in France for 2 years


* forer@ 2*:
Hello


> I live in France since 2 years.
> I live in France ago 2 years.
> I live in France for 2 years


Hope it helps 

* forer@ 3* who wants to comment on forer@ 2's comment
But then if you use the button quote,
only 


> Hello
> Hope it helps


will appear.

That's not a very good example and it's quite simple here but sometimes it can get really complicated.

Well, I'm just curious. If there is not anything that can be done, no problem, I just wanted to know if maybe we could or if we had just had to be careful, open several windows, ...

Thanks


----------



## Jana337

You can do it manually, by clicking on the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





icon and pasting the text between[quote][/quote]. 

I am afraid it is not desirable to extend the PM system to posts. Not all people can quote reasonably and you are often faced with all-screen quotes with one small correction on one line, which makes you scroll more and is not aesthetically appealing.  


> if we had just had to be careful, open several windows,


Why would you open several windows?  If you work in the Quick reply mode, the whole thread is just above your window. If you work in the Advanced mode, the whole thread is just below your window.


----------



## panjandrum

A posts something.

B quotes A, comments inside the quote, and says BOO outside the quote.

C quotes B.
C's post will not include what A posted, 
or what B commented inside the quote, 
but will include B saying BOO.

The moral of the story is 
(1) Be careful when quoting a post that includes a quoted post;
(2) It may be better not to comment inside a quoted post.


----------



## maxiogee

I have come to a reasonable compromise on the quoting a quote probolem. I use the marvellous multi-quote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on all the posts of a chain and then edit out the bits I don't want.

I find posters who insert their own text (other than corrections) into a quote to be unhelpful and confusing.


----------



## DearPrudence

Oh, I know where I sometimes have a problem.
Some forer@s write comments within the quote:
*
forer@ 1*:
blabla blabla
patati patati
peut-être je ferais bon de me taire

*forer@ 2*:


> blabla blabla Oui, c'est une bonne expression
> patati patati J'aime bien aussi
> peut-être que je ferais bon mieux de me taire
> Ça, c'est bien vrai ma grosse !


*

forer@ 3* who stupidly wants to write something as well but not repeating what has been said by forer@ 2 but only add new things only gets:

that if he quotes.

But OK, I understand, I have the choice between:
- pay attention before quoting and copy/paste manually
- not take into account what that forer@ 2 has said & do it all again
- shut up

Thank you


----------



## alexacohen

Jana337 said:


> As far as I know, this does not depend on browser/OS at all. If you want to quote like that, you have to use copy/paste. Not all people can quote judiciously (i.e. only what they really need), so I think this is a practical feature that prevents threads from becoming unwieldy.
> 
> Jana


Jana, this is a bit off topic, but I did quote in the way you mention (just copied what I needed). But then one of the forer@s got really mad at me for cutting up his words. 
So now I'm afraid of cutting up anything.
I hate it, because sometimes I just want to comment on a sentence and not on a whole paragraph, but don't dare cut it up just in case someone gets mad at me again.
Alexa


----------



## TrentinaNE

alexacohen said:


> So now I'm afraid of cutting up anything.


Please get over this fear.  

One of my pet peeves is uncessary quotation of long posts. Just be sure that you include whatever portion is needed so that (a) your response makes sense, and (b) the original message isn't lacking needed context. And no poster should "get mad" at any other. If one thinks one's meaning have been altered through editing, s/he should just point that out, calmly. 

Elisabetta


----------



## Jana337

alexacohen said:


> Jana, this is a bit off topic, but I did quote in the way you mention (just copied what I needed). But then one of the forer@s got really mad at me for cutting up his words.


In Cultura? It's probably quite easy to distort someone's point by not quoting it fully.
In language forums that I had at the back of my mind, I do not observe any correlation between the length of quotes and the intensity of misinterpretations. In forums I read, one of the most notorious manipulators quotes flawlessly (that is, the way I think is ideal). Another always quotes in full.  I occasionally get miffed but in the former case, I do not have to scroll that much.


----------



## alexacohen

Jana337 said:


> In Cultura? It's probably quite easy to distort someone's point by not quoting it fully.
> In language forums that I had at the back of my mind, I do not observe any correlation between the length of quotes and the intensity of misinterpretations. In forums I read, one of the most notorious manipulators quotes flawlessly (that is, the way I think is ideal). Another always quotes in full.  I occasionally get miffed but in the former case, I do not have to scroll that much.


Lesson learnt: never ever try to quote someone that writes seventeen sentences all in a row... with only one meaning that could have been explained in one sentence 
Alexa


----------



## Philippa

DearPrudence said:


> I think it has already been asked ...


jeje!! Finally here's the thread quoting the quotes...... 
Not sure if Jana's method in post 6 of it is anything extra to what's been said in this thread, but I do remember it working!!
Saludos
Philippa


----------

